# Not using raptorial leg?



## katz640 (Aug 28, 2010)

I had two _D. lobatas_ and one of them dropped dead yesterday. I checked on the one that survived and he seemed perfectly fine. However, this morning, the surviving Dead Leaf stopped using one of his raptorial legs. He just keeps it folded up and he doesn't use it to walk. I know that his leg was perfectly fine last night because he used it to attack a cricket three times.

I don't know what to do with him...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 28, 2010)

sorry to hear that ... sounds like maybe a fight?


----------



## katz640 (Aug 28, 2010)

As in a fight between the two Dead Leafs? I kept them separated -- but I separated because they had a fight in the past.  Scared the living daylights out of me.

Can't be helped I guess...


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

Bummer! Hopefully they'll start using it again!


----------



## katz640 (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope so too.

Does anybody have an idea on what could have possibly caused this? Or if there's anything I could do about it? Any environmental issues I should look into?


----------



## katz640 (Aug 29, 2010)

He died.  I wonder if their deaths are connected somehow because they died within a day of each other...


----------



## Mars1962 (Aug 29, 2010)

So sorry...


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 29, 2010)

Trainman Gipsy said:


> He died.  I wonder if their deaths are connected somehow because they died within a day of each other...


May have been some sort of systemic infection. Kind of fits the MO of one, affecting motor skills first and then killing the mantid. Sorry to hear that dude. That sucks


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry to hear 2nd is dead ,any pesticides sprayed in your area lately,or maybe bad feeders?


----------

